# It had been a year, I'm getting the itch.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Attitude Adjustment. Ride Report.*

It was the middle of summer; Miss M and I were getting a bit out of sorts. As much as we love DC we had likely spent too much time in the city in the summer. One day while we were hanging out on the mall Miss M came to the conclusion that we needed an attitude adjustment. 

Thursday we slept in and we didn't get rolling until 11:00 or so (very late for us). The night before I had installed racks on our bikes, Miss M had found us a hotel in West Virginia; we were going on a road trip.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Plan? We don't need no stinking plan!*

I was changing jobs and Miss M had some vacation coming so this was a good time to get away from our usual lives for a while. We were going to take it day to day and just see how we were riding, what the weather was going to be and if we could find a hotel room somewhere within a days ride. 

We had no real plan; we might ride for a day or we might ride for four days. We might ride 80 miles, we might ride 400 miles. We could end up in Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virginia or even West Virginia they were all fine with us. 

Since it had been a fairly wet, cool summer we packed raingear, one set of off-bike clothing, some tools and such, Gatorade, a cell phone (turned off naturally) and the credit cards. 

It was fairly warm as we headed out of town on the W&OD trail, any shade was very welcome. I was feeling pretty good and the small load I was carrying was not much of a bother. It seemed like no time at all before we were way out in the country. We finished the last few miles into Shepherdstown, WV on the C&O Canal towpath and some very quiet roads.

When we hit town Miss M decided that after a hot day of riding our blood sugar was a little low. Pastries quickly revived us (love them rum balls).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tgif*

Thursday night I called around and found a nearby motel that had a room for Friday night so we left our stuff in the lobby and headed over the river into Maryland. We decided to ride the Civil War Century route starting at Antietam National Cemetery. It is a very scenic and somewhat hilly century route; we would be picking it up at about the 35 mile point so our lunch would be in Thurmont where the ride normally starts.

Being as it was summer and all we got an early start. We were pleasantly surprised at how light the traffic was and there were just enough clouds to keep things fairly comfortable. After lunch we had a nice shaded climb and we were soon riding in the mountains well above the heat of the valleys far below. The views were great and so was the riding.

Still and all it was a fairly hot summer day so when we got to Sharpsburg just a few miles from the motel Miss M decided our blood sugar was once again a little low and our core temperatures were a little high. Ice cream quickly revived us (love that mint chocolate chip).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Let's do that again!*

Friday night I called around to find a place to stay Saturday. The nearest place with a room was in Gettysburg. Good enough for us, we loaded up and headed out first thing Saturday morning. Only one thing, the best way to get there was the Civil War Century route. We were going to get to see how the climbs were with a load on our bikes.

We crossed the Potomac one last time and headed up the valley through several small towns before hitting Fridays climbs one more time. With a nice tailwind pushing us along we got to Gettysburg in double quick time. We had lots of time to visit the battlefields and explore some of the memorials and monuments. 

Wouldn’t you know it, as this was our third long day of riding in the summer heat Miss M decided our blood sugar was yet again a bit low, our core temperatures were still a little high and we were somewhat dehydrated. Gettysbrew quickly revived us (love that Big Red One).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*All good things must come to an end.*

It started raining pretty hard Saturday afternoon. We were barely able to get in a round of goofy golf and a couple of turns each in the batting cages before the weather closed in. We decided to mail our extra clothing and souvenirs home in case Sunday stayed wet.

Sure enough it was raining cats and dogs when we woke up Sunday morning. We delayed our departure for a while to let the rain stop but the roads were really wet as we headed out of town (should have known to bring the fenders). It wasn't long at all though before the roads dried out and the winds died down. We were in for another great day of riding.

By the time we got to the C&O Canal for the last stretch back into DC the ground looked like it hadn't rained in a week. The sky on the other hand was starting to get gray and threatening. When we exited the towpath the roads were soaking wet and there were puddles everywhere. Somehow it had rained all around us yet we hadn't seen more than a few big drops until the last few miles.

After four days of nothing but riding, goofing off, eating and drinking Miss M decided our blood sugar was finally perfect, our core temperatures were right in line, we were well hydrated and our attitude was sufficiently adjusted. The trip had revived us (love that cycling).


----------



## witcomb (Jun 25, 2003)

You make me jealous! Looks like a great ride. I'm curious how you guys manage to find routes to remote places over long distances. I hate riding with traffic, I think I would get frustrated with being unable to select a good route.

Thanks for the report and the inspiration.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

*Good report ! only thing I would have done different...*

would have been to pack a sleeping bag / sleeping pad, and sleep on the side of the road  And usually I carry a GPS. 

Pastries, ice-cream and so on are always welcome !

Pierre


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You met and rode with Miss M.*



Pierre said:


> would have been to pack a sleeping bag / sleeping pad, and sleep on the side of the road  And usually I carry a GPS.
> 
> Pastries, ice-cream and so on are always welcome !
> 
> Pierre


Tough as she is on a bike there is no way she would sleep on the side of the road. I would be a dead man for suggesting it.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*Inspiring stuff...thanks...*

Do you know the roads well enough to just ride for days in unfamiliar areas? Were you checking maps constantly and randomly choosing routes? Did you have any difficulties during the trip? 

Maybe it's just me but I'd expect it to me more difficult to just "wing it". I'd end up on unfriendly roads or have issues finding a place to stay and actually getting myself there.

Doing what you did is what most of us daydream about. Thanks for making it seem easy.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Better than Topo or GPS*



biknben said:


> Do you know the roads well enough to just ride for days in unfamiliar areas? Were you checking maps constantly and randomly choosing routes? Did you have any difficulties during the trip?


Based on the photo reports that MB1 has posted over the years, my guess is that MB1 and Miss M know not only every road within 150 miles of DC, they know every hill, pothole, etc. When you ride as much and as far as they do, your "backyard" is a pretty large area. When it comes to Northern Virginia/Eastern West Virginia/Western Maryland/Southern Maryland, I would trust MB1 and Miss M more than I would Topo or GPS.

BTW: Great photo report.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Part of the charm is getting lost.*



MarkS said:


> Based on the photo reports that MB1 has posted over the years, my guess is that MB1 and Miss M know not only every road within 150 miles of DC, they know every hill, pothole, etc. When you ride as much and as far as they do, your "backyard" is a pretty large area. When it comes to Northern Virginia/Eastern West Virginia/Western Maryland/Southern Maryland, I would trust MB1 and Miss M more than I would Topo or GPS.


It is pretty hard for us to get lost in Maryland, we are still enjoying exploring Virginia. Pennsylvania is such a big state that we only know a few hundred miles well. We get sort of lost every so often and find that it is a lot of fun to explore new roads. I speculate that knowing what to do when you are lost is one of the skills long distance riders need.


----------



## Beantown (Nov 29, 2001)

*Great Report as always...*

Coupla questions;
I noticed a Brooks saddle in one of your photos, I am progressing towards longer rides and am trying to find that perfect seat. Currently, I am dialing in a Fizik. So far, so good. But I fear that I may need to continue my search.
What do you think of the Brooks and do you have any tips in choosing one?

Also, Chamois Butter, do you use it?, need it?, perfer one kind over another?

Thanks again MB1, 
if your ever in Boston, I'll give you the "tour"


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Brooks are our favorite saddles.*



Beantown said:


> Brooks any tips in choosing one? Also, Chamois Butter, do you use it?, need it?, perfer one kind over another?
> 
> 
> > But we use other saddles too. You could do a RBR search for Brooks and get all sorts of ideas and information. One thing you do need to be aware of is that Brooks saddles tend to require a fairly laid back seatpost.
> ...


----------



## Roadcruiser (Aug 4, 2004)

*Enjoyed reading about your trip*

I don't know how many trips you two have done together...or perhaps this is your first, and quite successful I see. You have bitten the tour bug. What are your plans for the future? To further wet your appetite for tour cycling, may I suggest a good read. One of the best books I have read about people who just pack up and hit the roads, is one written by Barbara Savage called "Miles From Nowhere". Her and her husband Larry cycled the globe...23,000 miles through 25 countries in just over 2 years. I have read it twice already, and will one day soon read it a third time, and perhaps a 4th and so on. That's how good...or should I say "great" this book really is. It has inspired me. I plan on retiring early at 62. Got 3 1/2 years to go. If my health holds out, and my wife remains strong, we to are going to hit the roads. Where...I haven't a clue. Perhaps around the good ole USA. There's more than enough awesome scenery here to spend a life time of traveling bliss. 

Do yourselves a favor...pick up the book, and as I sead..."wet your appetite". Hey, you guys are still young and strong. You could probably cycle places I can only dream about. Think about it. I spent 6 months on the road in a camper 30 years ago. Drove all around the outside border of the US...just wish I did it on a bicycle. 

Thanks for sharing your trip with me.


----------



## bmateo (Mar 13, 2003)

witcomb said:


> You make me jealous! Looks like a great ride. I'm curious how you guys manage to find routes to remote places over long distances. I hate riding with traffic, I think I would get frustrated with being unable to select a good route.
> 
> Thanks for the report and the inspiration.



Awesome post and pics, thanks.... I hope to have rides like that, although my wife does not ride, so it will have to be with buddies....


Witcomb, I read an intersting book recently, I forgot the exact title, but it was about George Lauer, who rode across the USA Northern Rockies in 1895. The Pneumatic tire was a new invention, and there were NO continious maps of the route. He went from town to town, or slept in the woods when needed, and asked locals for best directions to the next destination. THere were no paved roads at the time, yet he made the entire journey in 80 days, on a Stearns Yellow Fellow bike, Fixed Gear, no brakes (but plenty of breaks). Not the best written book, but very interesting to see the passion for cycling 110 years ago, and the general state of the country. 

Also very interesting to see how Mr. and Mrs. M toured the country now, and how they took a trip back in time along the canals and to gettysburg. Very inspiring post.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Met on a tour in 1997*



Roadcruiser said:


> I don't know how many trips you two have done together...or perhaps this is your first, and quite successful I see. You have bitten the tour bug. What are your plans for the future?


Honeymooned on a tour in 1998 and have been touring ever since. Of course we were riding and touring long before we met. As I recall my first long tour was in 1969, Miss M didn't start until the 80's.

We are likely to continue.

No real plans, just a lot of ideas;
John O'Grotes to Land's End
France
Italy
New Zealand
Nova Scotia

I could go on and on...


----------



## Roadcruiser (Aug 4, 2004)

MB1 said:


> No real plans, just a lot of ideas;
> John O'Grotes to Land's End
> France
> Italy
> ...


Sound like great ideas to me. Let me tell you a little bit about New Zealand from Barbara Savage's perspective. She found New Zealanders to be the most friendliest and hospitable people she encountered on her journey around the globe. Only complaint was, she and her husband Larry didn't get in as much riding as they planned. Every time they climbed on their bikes, someone pulled them over to chat and invite them to their home. The stories she told were great.

I hope that you turn some of those ideas (if not all) into some serious plans. I just wish I had my youth back. Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Youth is wasted on the young.*



Roadcruiser said:


> I just wish I had my youth back. Best of luck with whatever you decide.


Just exactly how old do you think we are?

FYI we are also in our 5th decade. Not too many young folks ride like this.


----------



## Roadcruiser (Aug 4, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Just exactly how old do you think we are?
> 
> FYI we are also in our 5th decade. Not too many young folks ride like this.


Well I'll be! From the pics...from what I could tell from the pics at least, you guys did not appear to be in my decade. Now that inspires me all the more.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I've only been on the forums a short while, but I've already seen several of your enjoyable ride reports. Keep it up.

Where do you store your camera while you're riding? I was thinking of doing a commute report, but I wear a backpack when commuting, which makes a jersey pockets sort of difficult. Do you just use a bag on your bike, or do you try and keep your camera more accessible than that?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*My camera is usually in a butt pack.*



nate said:


> Where do you store your camera while you're riding?


I've tried a few other things:

In a jersey pocket-No, it is amazing how much you sweat even on the coldest of days.
Accessory bag-Not bad but I almost always wear a butt pack.
On the bike-Could never make it work.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*All on familiar roads.*



biknben said:


> Do you know the roads well enough to just ride for days in unfamiliar areas?


This year we have mostly been doing long rides from home-anything from 100-200 miles. That means we are getting to know the area very well. We have also done quite a few overnighters-either where we park the car 100 miles from home, ride home and back to the car the next day or where we ride to a hotel 100+ miles away and home the next day.

For whatever reason or combination of reasons we seem to really enjoy riding all day. We are likely to continue to do so as long as our health holds up.

Anyway to answer your question, the whole ride was on roads that we had been riding on all year long. The only thing different was that it was a 4 day ride. Our "Safety Net" was that we were never more than a days ride from home-just in case anything went wrong.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It has been almost a year since we did this, I'm getting itchy.

Only one way to scratch that itch....

_*Road trip!*_


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

MB1 said:


> It has been almost a year since we did this, I'm getting itchy.
> 
> Only one way to scratch that itch....
> 
> _*Road trip!*_


Cool thread! I've never seen this one before. What sort of packs are those that you are wearing around your waist? I've been using my Camelback. Being hunched over with all the weight high in the Camelback leaves a lot to be desired. 

Nice pics!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Jandd Large Fanny Packs.*



Bryan said:


> Cool thread! I've never seen this one before. What sort of packs are those that you are wearing around your waist? I've been using my Camelback. Being hunched over with all the weight high in the Camelback leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> Nice pics!


I think you can order them directly on line from Jandd or find a dealer that carries the brand. We added the reflective stripe ourselves.

We find them to be just the right size for every day use as well as any of our long rides.

BTW got your pm, sorry I missed your query.


----------

